# Internet Explorer (crash dummy) vs Firefox



## Viper_86 (Jul 18, 2004)

I am really gettin pissed off by internet explorer...it keeps freakin crahsing on me in the midde of stuff...my friend said that since he dl'ed firefox that it hasnt crashed once...im gonna just totally stop using internet explorer and go 2 firefox!


----------



## Viper_86 (Jul 18, 2004)

*ahhh relief*

ok i just got firefox...alrdy relieved...im set free from the horrible microshaft internet explorer..and yes i did get that word from the geek test  ...now lets put it 2 the test and dl some crap


----------



## Viper_86 (Jul 18, 2004)

Viper_86 said:
			
		

> .and yes i did get that word from the geek test  ..\


which turned out to b 7% anyway


----------



## Christopher (Jul 18, 2004)

FF is the way to go these days  The only thing about IE that I like is how easy it is to install a wide range plugins. Though with Mozilla (or, Netscape based) browsers getting more popular, it's not such a problem anymore.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 18, 2004)

LOL i need someone to sit me down and honestly tell me why IE is so bad and why "other" browsers are so good 

I've tried Firefox, was alright ... I like the tab thingies but with that added feature I wanted to do some fancy tab vs new-window settings depending on the sites I was visiting and that wasnt doable.... so out goes the benifit of a tabbed system (for me anyways).

The antipopup feature.... I run a few firewalls so I dont have the problem and I'm not about to get rid of the firewall on account of the antipopup feature ... so out goes that. The firewall, for the most part deals with other security threads (in conjunction with some other proggies ive got) and common sense fills in the rest.

As for the "clean"-ness factor, IE, to me at least, _IS_ clean ... no funky tabs, no fancy fonts or nothing (oh and does anyone know if there is a way to map "ALT+D" to put focus on the webpage line as it does in IE ... thats the single one feature of "other" browsers that royally pissed me off about Firefox.

If im missing out on some features lemme know but to be honest I havnt had a major problem with IE yet


----------



## [tab] (Jul 25, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> does anyone know if there is a way to map "ALT+D" to put focus on the webpage line as it does in IE


Works for me... CTRL+L does the same thing.


----------



## Christopher (Jul 25, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> LOL i need someone to sit me down and honestly tell me why IE is so bad and why "other" browsers are so good


http://slate.msn.com/id/2103152/

There, Paul Boutin (Microsoft's own MSN Slate news site) recommends FireFox over IE 

But for me:
- Popup blocker
- Customizable Javascript options (like blocking statusbar scrollers etc)
- Easy extension addons
- Easy themes
- Faster rendering
- Better rendering
- Tabs
- Javascript console
- DOM inspector
- Download manager
- Secure and reliable


----------



## Christopher (Jul 25, 2004)

Oh, forgot one:

- Open source


----------



## Praetor (Jul 25, 2004)

Bah the only thing I can really use might be the "extensions" except I dont know what those extensions are :S


----------



## [tab] (Jul 25, 2004)

Mouse gestures!!!


----------



## Christopher (Jul 25, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Bah the only thing I can really use might be the "extensions" except I dont know what those extensions are :S


http://update.mozilla.org/extensions/?application=firefox


----------



## Praetor (Jul 25, 2004)

Eekk too fancy... *Praetor runs for his console webbrowser*


----------

